# Strawberry thank you's



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Ice fishing this year has been a bit of a chore. Wife, and 11, 9 , and 4 month old daughters all have to get ready. That's a lot of hair and complaining to do. I'm done in 15 or less and retreat to the serenity of the quiet car to wait....

So I thought lets all head to Strawberry on Saturday (1/24). When we finally hit the Marina parking lot at a tardy 8 a.m., it was packed full. Barely enough room to turn around. So I buried my car in the unplowed overflow parking, and figured I could dig it out later.. There were a few guys parked next to me with trucks and trailers, and they were buried too. The temp was a balmy 6* and the wife decided to stay in the warm car with the baby until it warmed up. My other two daughters and I headed out. A few hours later my phone rings, and apparently my wife and baby had been wandering around looking for us, she always brings the kitchen sink, and had been carrying all this gear plus a baby for who knows how long, and stopped to borrow someone's cell phone! Not only did the guy lend his cell phone, he offered his son to load all the gear my wife had been carrying into a sled and haul it for her!! If you read this. *Thank you.*

The day went on with some great fishing, and around 4, the once great weather was getting a little chilly. So the wife decided to pack baby only and head straight for the car. Along the walk back, a person on a snowmobile stopped and gave her a ride straight to the car!! The older girls and I packed up everything(4 girls have a lot of crap to haul) and managed to get it to all fit in two sleds. The girls pulled one, I pulled the other. We hadn't walked 20ft, when the person on the snowmobile came right back out and picked up my two girls and their sled full of gear, and gave them a quick ride straight to the car!! He returned to offer me a ride, to which I turned down. I enjoy the walk. If you read this. *Thank you.*

When I finally returned to the car, it wasn't where I parked it! The guys with the trucks and trailers had got their vehicles unstuck and offered to help my wife get the car unstuck as well!! Saved me a bit of work!! If you read this. *Thank you. *

Of all the days I spend on the ice, catching or not, days like these are ones that are a reminder as to why it is such an awesome group of people enjoying an awesome sport!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ton_Def said:


> Ice fishing this year has been a bit of a chore. Wife, and 11, 9 , and 4 month old daughters all have to get ready. That's a lot of hair and complaining to do. I'm done in 15 or less and retreat to the serenity of the quiet car to wait....
> I laughed when I read this. I know all too well.
> So I thought lets all head to Strawberry on Saturday (1/24). When we finally hit the Marina parking lot at a tardy 8 a.m., it was packed full. Barely enough room to turn around. So I buried my car in the unplowed overflow parking, and figured I could dig it out later.. There were a few guys parked next to me with trucks and trailers, and they were buried too. The temp was a balmy 6* and the wife decided to stay in the warm car with the baby until it warmed up. My other two daughters and I headed out. A few hours later my phone rings, and apparently my wife and baby had been wandering around looking for us, she always brings the kitchen sink, and had been carrying all this gear plus a baby for who knows how long, and stopped to borrow someone's cell phone! Not only did the guy lend his cell phone, he offered his son to load all the gear my wife had been carrying into a sled and haul it for her!! If you read this. *Thank you.*
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great day with your family. Good father/husband for getting your kids out into the outdoors.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Great report. Thanks for sharing. I know how tough it is to go fishing with a crew of little ones and it sounds like through the kindness of fellow anglers, the whole family had fun. Hope you got some decent action too.

On these forums, we too often read about complaints and the "bad apples". It is great to read the good stuff too.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like you all had a fun day. It's nice to hear that there are some great anglers out there willing to help out. That's what makes it enjoyable. It seems like anglers are getting more and more caring for each other. All to often you hear about posts of people fighting over fishing spots or parking spots. It's nice to hear about these stories. Don't give up on the girls, they seem to grow up and don't want to do these trips later in life. Thanks for the report. Look forward to hear more of your reports. Thanks


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Love this, and I hope you can make it back out again soon! Thanks for writing it up


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Ice fishing this year has been a bit of a chore. Wife, and 11, 9 , and 4 month old daughters all have to get ready. That's a lot of hair and complaining to do. I'm done in 15 or less and retreat to the serenity of the quiet car to wait....
> 
> So I thought lets all head to Strawberry on Saturday (1/24). When we finally hit the Marina parking lot at a tardy 8 a.m., it was packed full. Barely enough room to turn around. So I buried my car in the unplowed overflow parking, and figured I could dig it out later.. There were a few guys parked next to me with trucks and trailers, and they were buried too. The temp was a balmy 6* and the wife decided to stay in the warm car with the baby until it warmed up. My other two daughters and I headed out. A few hours later my phone rings, and apparently my wife and baby had been wandering around looking for us, she always brings the kitchen sink, and had been carrying all this gear plus a baby for who knows how long, and stopped to borrow someone's cell phone! Not only did the guy lend his cell phone, he offered his son to load all the gear my wife had been carrying into a sled and haul it for her!! If you read this. *Thank you.*
> 
> ...


It's all that good karma. I remember the berry a few years ago, you and your brother I think??,, but my auger was dull and you guys walked clear over to us and drilled us some holes!


----------

